# S. Bouladarri For C. Diff infections.



## Lydia (Jan 17, 2011)

Since it can be serious for IBD sufferers, and mant of us take antibiotics which can lead to secondary C.Diff infections, I thought this article would be informative. 



> Even mentioned in hospital literature pamphlets, Saccharomyces boulardii may be a life-saver for those who contract severe intestinal bacterial infections such as Clostridium Difficile, a highly contagious form of diarrhea, often caused by broad spectrum antibiotics which kill all intestinal flora – good, bad and indifferent. Beneficial bacteria live by the millions in the intestines of human beings and aid in the breakdown and digestion of food. Along with the beneficial bacteria, there are disease-causing bacteria as well, held in check by the good bugs!
> 
> In a worst case scenario, virulent forms of C. difficile can cause diarrhea or dysentery (bloody diarrhea) severe enough to cause dehydration which in turn can cause tachycardia (an abnormally rapid heartbeat), toxic megacolon and even death. Intravenous rehydration is required and careful monitoring of the patient to ensure safe return to normalcy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nytefyre (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Lydia!

This is exactly what I was looking for!  Getting ready to start my second round of vanc and will def add S. Boulardii!


----------

